# Show us your Drip Tips



## Rob Fisher

Who has more drip tips than mods? All of us I bet!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza

at the rate you going ,when are u opening your own shop in Durban

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> at the rate you going ,when are u opening your own shop in Durban



Most of them are crap... I keep thinking they may be kewl but all the really kewl drip tips are over $40.


----------



## Willyza

eina, over $40.00 just to suck on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One thing that has always boggled me is how much we spend on kit and then we stick a cheap kak drip tip on the setup... and this is the one part that goes in the mouth! I just love my drip tips...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Such nice driptips @Rob Fisher 

I have generally used the tips that come with the tanks because mostly, they are designed to work the way the designers intended. But there are one or two special devices where I have tried other tips and gone for something that works best for me.

Will take some photos to explain further in a follow up post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Velly nice an' all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Here are the tips that were just perfect as they came with the device:

Lemo1 - long and thin original tip


Fits perfectly. Doesn't get hot (well not really a problem for low power anyway) but I LOVE this drip tip. It certainly helps the flavour sharpness because trying a conventional thicker stubbier tip is not as nice for me. Full marks.

The humble yet mighty Evod1 with it's built in tip:


I just love it. Works so well. Am convinced the concave shape does something to the flavour. I like the feeling of the end of the tip on my lips.

Subtank Mini:


It's very good. Not too wide and does a good job. Perhaps not perfect because it could fit a bit tighter. Doesn't wobble badly but comes out quite easily. I need to still put a cotton thread inside the o ring.

Here are the devices whose 'standard drip tips' I was not so happy with :

OBS Crius


It wobbles a bit and the tip is too wide for me. Yeah the see through is nice but it just feels too wide. I much prefer the thinner subtank mini drip tip on here. Gives me a better vape.

RM2


Have spent some time figuring out the perfect drip tip for me because this is a special device that serves me a lot and produces special flavour. The 'standard' tip from Reosmods is too long for me. But has the same shape as the one in the photo. The ones I found are a few mm shorter. So the REO fits standing upright in my man bag. This shape works perfectly for flavour and while it may not look the best it has delivered over the years.

Finally, there are some atties that didn't come with drip tips. One has to find a driptip that suits.

Here is the mighty Nuppin with an Odin drip trip


I have found this tip works the best for me on the Nuppin. It has enough air and I like the shape. I mainly do medium restricted lung hits on the Nuppin. Nothing too wild. The tip can get a bit warm. But only if chaining. It fits perfectly.

I do agree that we tend to spend more time and money considering devices with too little attention given to the drip tip. The right tip can make the difference between a good and a great vape in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Have to agree with @Rob Fisher on this one, there is a serious lack of good drip tips available! Considering how much they can change an entire vape experience, there should be a much wider range of these to choose from!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> RM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have spent some time figuring out the perfect drip tip for me because this is a special device that serves me a lot and produces special flavour. The 'standard' tip from Reosmods is too long for me. But has the same shape as the one in the photo. The ones I found are a few mm shorter. So the REO fits standing upright in my man bag. This shape works perfectly for flavour and while it may not look the best it has delivered over the years.


@Silver you might want to try this tip on your RM2 from @hands, really comfortable and great vape



And the tip on my Subtank Mini
Also by @hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

kimbo said:


> @Silver you might want to try this tip on your RM2 from @hands, really comfortable and great vape
> View attachment 50850
> 
> 
> And the tip on my Subtank Mini
> Also by @hands
> View attachment 50853


Does Hands custom make these, or does he have standard models ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Does Hands custom make these, or does he have standard models ?



He is busy building stock and will be a forum supporting vendor soon... then he will put pics up of the drip tips and you will be able to choose.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob wins , in the drip tip category !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

I would kill to get my @hands on one of those beautiful drip tips @Rob Fisher uses. 
The fat drip tip on the Avocado is the bees knees!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I will definitely buy some of those drip tips from @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Hey @Silver, you may want to rephrase this observation: "I like the feeling of the end of the tip on my lips"...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Agree with @Silver on the Crius Drip tip. I don't like the fact that it seems to get crusty after 5 minutes of use, and requires constant cleaning. My subtank tip gets put on whatever it is I'm using at that point in time, to me it seems the most flavourful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

I dislike the words 'drip tip' intensely, I much prefer the words 'mouth piece'.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

@hands I hope you will call yours 'mouth pieces' it matches their classiness, sophistication and distinction. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It hasn't arrived yet but this has to be the first custom made Drip Tip in SA with REAL *GOLD *in it... it has a real gold ring built in to give it some of that *real class*! I have a feeling this may end up being my favourite drip tip!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I have just received the photo of Goldie number 2!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jarred Karp

I strictly only use 4 drip tips! Haven't found any other tip that I really enjoy... my wood drip tip, my stone drip tip, my nautilus drip tip and my smok green nautilus style DRIP Tip. 

I had a RIP trippers replica drip tip... cost me R120 ... I broke it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that goldie looks amazing!

It does remind me of a skittle in tenpin bowling that has been knocked over 
Strike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

For me it's pretty simple - I love Delrin.

I've tried Acrylic, Steel, wood... And for a cool temp vape, Delrin rocks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow

rogue zombie said:


> For me it's pretty simple - I love Delrin.
> 
> I've tried Acrylic, Steel, wood... And for a cool temp vape, Delrin rocks


Yeah bro I agree with you that's all I use. 

This is the only tip I ever used and totally love. I want @hands to make me some of this tips that I can use on other attys. 

Moonshot stock drip tips just rocks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah bro I agree with you that's all I use.
> 
> This is the only tip I ever used and totally love. I want @hands to make me some of this tips that I can use on other attys.
> 
> Moonshot stock drip tips just rocks.



Ya I'd love one shaped like that. Must be more comfortable that ones that go straight up.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Thank you @Rob Fisher awesome mouth pieces and thanks for the freebies 

@hands........your product is top quality . They fit perfect on my tanks and feel so good on my lips  

Definitely need to start collecting more these beauts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

WARMACHINE said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher awesome mouth pieces and thanks for the freebies
> 
> @hands........your product is top quality . They fit perfect on my tanks and feel so good on my lips
> 
> Definitely need to start collecting more these beauts
> 
> View attachment 51272


@WARMACHINE now you know why we use @hands ds driptips


----------



## WARMACHINE

kimbo said:


> @WARMACHINE now you know why we use @hads driptips


I am scared of HADES

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

WARMACHINE said:


> I am scared of HADES


lol typo... NEED MORE COFFEE!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> And I have just received the photo of Goldie number 2!
> View attachment 51219


Just out of interest Uncle Rob, what materials are the white and black parts made of?


----------



## GreenyZA

Jarred Karp said:


> I strictly only use 4 drip tips! Haven't found any other tip that I really enjoy... my wood drip tip, my stone drip tip, my nautilus drip tip and my smok green nautilus style DRIP Tip.
> 
> I had a RIP trippers replica drip tip... cost me R120 ... I broke it


I have one of those transparent pastic tips with the green line. I got it for free at the Vapery one day and it's a really nice tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I refuse to show you my drip tip, you pervert!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> Just out of interest Uncle Rob, what materials are the white and black parts made of?



Corian Bone @GreenyZA.


----------



## DougP

Can somebody please please tell me how the heck do we get hold of this @hands guy 
Right now it appears that his drop tips are only available to a select few people 
I so desperately want a red one for my minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can somebody please please tell me how the heck do we get hold of this @hands guy
> Right now it appears that his drop tips are only available to a select few people
> I so desperately want a red one for my minikin



He will be a vendor from the 1st of the month and will display them in his forum... he is just busy building up stock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> He will be a vendor from the 1st of the month and will display them in his forum... he is just busy building up stock.


He better have a boat load of stock

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher!
And I must make mention of @hands artist craftsmanship, absolutely 1st class! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher!
> And I must make mention of @hands artist craftsmanship, absolutely 1st class!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Wow that was quick... same day service!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was quick... same day service!


Yeah I was pretty surprised when I got home at 6 to find I had Vape mail. Thanks again these tips are marvellous!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56228



Insane there Dr. Rob. I think you may need to invest in a bigger table very soon.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 's drip tip shop 
But not for sale
Stunning collection Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56228


One for every puff of the day.Nice in Deed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

New drip tips from @hands. I have not been able to vape without these since I got them. It's been mods and tanks all along, can't believe that I didn't try this sooner. If you haven't got one, put the next tank on hold and get a drip tip, it's really that good. Such an important piece of the setup which connects you to the vape but it hardly gets much attention, it should be added to the beginners shopping list.

Great service from Jacques, easy to deal with and very helpful, thanks man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

M5000 said:


> New drip tips from @hands. I have not been able to vape without these since I got them. It's been mods and tanks all along, can't believe that I didn't try this sooner. If you haven't got one, put the next tank on hold and get a drip tip, it's really that good. Such an important piece of the setup which connects you to the vape but it hardly gets much attention, it should be added to the beginners shopping list.
> 
> Great service from Jacques, easy to deal with and very helpful, thanks man!
> 
> View attachment 69274
> View attachment 69276



Love those tips bud. I just want to ask why your Pico kit is sitting at the same height as your rx kit  thats one tall ass tank you got on there


----------



## Silver

Love the photos @M5000 !


----------



## M5000

@Clouds4Days thanks man, that's a Kayfun, if you see the number of parts it disassembles into it's surprising it isn't taller!

@Silver thanks sir, we try, our gear wants to be like Uncle Rob's when it grows up, currently it's looking a bit like dreaming of being rich like Bill Gates but dreams keep us motivated I suppose..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> @Clouds4Days thanks man, that's a Kayfun, if you see the number of parts it disassembles into it's surprising it isn't taller!
> 
> @Silver thanks sir, we try, our gear wants to be like Uncle Rob's when it grows up, currently it's looking a bit like dreaming of being rich like Bill Gates but dreams keep us motivated I suppose..



Your gear looks absolutely fabulous @M5000 !
Its a funny thing with vaping. One can have the coolest and biggest vape collection and sometimes the simplest and most basic device is what one tends to use and have as a favourite

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M5000

Had to share this one, the match is simply too good. Aquelle by @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

